# Three Bucks - Locked Antlers



## b1rdman (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...iple-tragedy-three-bucks-drown-antlers-locked


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow, We have a creek that looks just like that one running through our lease. Wouldn't that be something to find. Hat to see three nice bucks die that way though.


----------



## bigbadbob (Feb 12, 2011)

Holy cow!!
Great post.


----------

